# Holster for a Smith and Wesson Sigma 40



## cglenn0519 (Jun 24, 2009)

I just got my Sigma about a week ago and I am looking for a good holster. Does anyone have any idea of a good one?


----------



## fiasconva (Jun 14, 2009)

Don Hume 721OT. Will take you about a week to get it from their website. Great holster for the price.


----------

